# se permettre une petite gâterie



## blackthirteen

Se permettre une gâterie

example: Avec l'argent de mon aniversaire je me suis permis une petite gâterie, j'ai acheté un iPad.
example: Mon budget ce mois-ci m'a permis de me payer une petite gâterie.

Merci!


----------



## doinel

Treat, peut-être.

J'éviterais gâterie, mais j'ai mauvais esprit


----------



## Omelette

As doinel suggests, 'treat'.
'I allowed myself/gave myself a little treat.'
(and I won't comment on your spelling in French)


----------



## merquiades

Pamper maybe?
With my birthday money, I decided to pamper myself.  I bought an iPad
My budget this month doesn't allow for pampering


----------



## Esperluète

"I decided to treat myself".

Not sure about "to pamper oneself" in this case (ipad), it’s OK for a small treat/purchase (especially of the edible variety), but not for an ipad, although I see where you’re coming from ("to pamper oneself" has acquired a wider usage these days).

In some contexts you could also say: "I decided to give myself a bit of TLC" (Tender Loving Care), supposedly to do mainly with self-pampering, self-care, body care etc. but increasingly used now to mean other things too (treating oneself to a nice lunch, a spot of shopping etc.).

_9 May 2018 - Lastly I've decided it's time to give myself a bit of TLC. I used to love nothing more than treating myself to a day of pampering, facials, nails..._

"Petite gâterie" must indeed be used cautiously, as pointed out by Doinel. But if the context is clear you can perfectly say: "Je me suis fait une (petite) gâterie" (e.g you bought yourself an ipad) without risk of misunderstanding.


----------



## wildan1

You can also use _treat _here as a reflexive verb: _With my birthday money I treated myself to an iPad._


----------



## Julien-FR

Are you looking for an English equivalent?

In French "une petite folie" sounds more idiomatic to me (and less ambiguous..)


----------



## wildan1

Julien-FR said:


> Are you looking for an English equivalent?


The OP blackthirteen, a native French speaker, asked the question in 2011 and last came onto our Forum in 2014! 

I think we need to assume that the request was for English versions of what was posted in the title.


----------



## ForeverHis

You might also say "I decided to spoil myself a bit."


----------



## AnatoleJeeves

Yes, if the French word "gâterie" is still associated with the verb "gâter" - spoil would be most appropriate.


----------



## Topsie

wildan1 said:


> You can also use _treat _here as a reflexive verb: _With my birthday money I treated myself to an iPad._



Je me suis fait plaisir, je me suis offert un iPad!


----------



## wildan1

AnatoleJeeves said:


> "gâter" - spoil would be most appropriate.


While yes, the most direct corresponding translation is _spoil _and that is possible, the more common verb in English here is _treat_, as several members have confirmed above.


----------



## Nicomon

ForeverHis said:


> "I decided to spoil myself a bit."


For future readers of this thread, this one gets my vote for the iPad example (or anything expensive).
And that's when I might say _une petite folie_ in French.   To me an iPad is not _une gâterie. _

I'd say _treat / gâterie_ for well... little treats.
E.g. - if someone is on a strict diet :  _I treated myself to a piece of chocolate cake / an ice cream cone _
That, for me, is :_  se permettre une petite gâterie.    _

In my mind, the word _gâterie_ means this : 





> Petit présent, friandise, douceur, sucrerie.


It doesn't have the sexual connotation of _fellation._


----------



## ForeverHis

Hi Nicomon. Those are my thoughts too. If I'm on a tight budget, I might treat myself to a new dress or dinner at a restaurant. But if I bought an expensive item like an iPhone, I'd say I splurged and spoiled myself. (When I hear _une petite gâterie _I can't help thinking about the sexual connotation, thanks to my French friend  who laughed at me when I used that expression innocently. So be aware if you're talking to a French person!)


----------



## merquiades

It's all in the context and the verb you use whether it's innocent or naughty.

_Se permettre une petite gâterie.   _Spoil yourself, great yourself to something.
_
Faire une petite gâterie à son amant._


----------



## Esperluète

Nicomon said:


> In my mind, the word _gâterie_ means this : It doesn't have the sexual connotation of _fellation._



That’s because you have sweet innocent minds in Québec unlike us sex-obsessed Frenchies . (Note to our dear Mods: it’s a joke, I don’t really mean that _all_ French people have dirty minds...)

It depends on the context, "(Petite) Gâterie" is sexually connoted in French from France, cf my post #5 with the dictionary definition(s) and this WR thread too.
_Petit Robert: 1) Action ou moyen de gâter, de choyer (qqn). Spécialt Petit présent (surprise, friandise…). Apporter des gâteries à un malade. 2) (1951) Familier. Faire une gâterie à qqn, lui procurer un plaisir érotique (notamment fellation)._

It’s not always sexual of course as I explained in #5 but, as a non-native, it’s best to be aware of its peculiar nature (a bit like "gosses" in France and Canadian French – an innocuous-sounding "J’aime jouer avec mes gosses" said by a French person would cause much hilarity in Québec).

Not sure about gâterie’s status elsewhere in the Francophonie. I take it that it never means anything remotely smutty in Québec then?


----------



## Nicomon

I of course had clicked on your link in post 5 and read all the definitions (including that of Petit Robert) plus the WR thread that you linked to, Esperluète.   I forgot to give the link to Larousse before the definition that I quoted. 





Esperluète said:


> [...] I take it that it never means anything remotely smutty in Québec then?


   I wrote :  in *my* mind.   So I'm the one with a sweet innocent mind. 
Il est grand, le Québec. Mais non, je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _gâterie _pour _fellation _ou tout autre plaisir érotique.
Je crois que ce sens (que je connaissais sans le dire) est argotique/franço-français. Mais on s'éloigne un peu, là...

Je maintiens que Julien a raison de dire que «_ petite folie _» conviendrait mieux pour le contexte initial de iPad.


----------



## JClaudeK

ForeverHis said:


> When I hear _une petite gâterie _I can't help thinking about the sexual connotation, thanks to my French friend who laughed at me when I used that expression innocently.



En France, même si le contexte établit clairement qu'il s'agit d'une _petite gâterie_ tout à fait "innocente", je ne dirais jamais "Je me suis autorisé une petite gâterie." 

_"Je me suis autorisé/ accordé une petite folie." _


----------



## mehoul

D'accord avec JCK, gâterie est très connoté en France, pas besoin d'avoir l'esprit très mal tourné pour penser au sens sexuel. On voit aussi le mot "friandise" avec le même sens.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Gacher, gater, gachis    all mean to spoil (with or without these artificial accents).

in context: to spoil myself, to treat myself,, to give myself a treat, to permit myself a tiny treat, to spoil my grandson, to give him a little treat.

"spoil" is verb or reflexive but "treat" is noun or verb or reflexive.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne résiste pas à l'envie d'ajouter ceci (voir photo jointe) :


> Sometimes the French text sounds good for every French-speaking person, but sometimes it can be REALLY weird.
> For example, the candy Reese's Peanut butter cup has on the package two texts:
> - In English: Pack a Snack
> - In Canadian French: Prévoyez une petite gâterie
> If for Canadian-French people the translation sounds good, for European-French people, it becomes really embarassing to explain why you are laughing; indeed the expression "petite gâterie" means in European French "blowjob".


  Je n'aurais pas traduit _snack_ par _petite gâterie_ mais je ne changerais pas pour _petite folie_ dans ces contextes : 





> Et comme on a bien mangé, on peut se permettre une petite gâterie en terminant avec un de leurs délicieux biscuits aux pépites de chocolat.
> Permettez-vous une petite gâterie à notre bar laitier de Trois-Rivières situé au ...


  Je serais fort étonnée que les serveurs au comptoir du bar laitier offrent des plaisirs érotiques.   

Au fait, si je dis _gâterie_ tout court, sans ajouter _petite_ allez-vous quand même penser au sens érotique ?


----------



## Reynald

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, si je dis _gâterie_ tout court, sans ajouter _petite_ allez-vous quand même penser au sens érotique ?


Oui. Inutile d'essayer il n'y a pas moyen d'y échapper.  C'est comme la turlute (Québec ≠ France) :
_Ça lui arrivait, à la belle Yoyo, carrément de me la sortir, de se pencher pour faire une turlute... une gâterie, j'avoue, bien difficile à refuser !_ (Alphonse Boudard, _L'Éducation d'Alphonse_, 1987)
Le Dictionnaire de la Zone


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour cet ajout, Reynald.   Je n'essaierai pas, alors.


----------



## Esperluète

Nicomon said:


> So I'm the one with a sweet innocent mind.



That’s me reassured then .



Nicomon said:


> Je maintiens que Julien a raison de dire que «_ petite folie _» conviendrait mieux pour le contexte initial de iPad.



C’est aussi mon avis.


----------



## Blougouz

[_If for Canadian-French people the translation sounds good, for European-French people, it becomes really embarassing to explain why you are laughing..._] je ne sais pas trop comment interprêter “European-French” mais si cela réfère aux Belges, Suisses, Luxembourgeois, et autres Monégasques, etc
je ne suis pas sure que cela ait la même interprétation. Ce qui est clair cependant c’est qu’en France la « petite gâterie », sauf peut-être pour les seniors, tend à prendre le sens de « blowjob ».
Chez les anciens la petite gâterie ne conviendrait de toute façon pas dans ce contexte, c’est plutôt dans le sens d’une petite friandise, sucrerie, un petit plaisir en somme...


Pour l’achat d’un ipad (qui est cher), je confirme également la proposition de Julien: je me suis fait une petite folie.


----------



## JClaudeK

Blougouz said:


> la « petite gâterie », sauf peut-être pour les seniors, tend à prendre le sens de « blowjob ».


Ça dépend où tu situes la barrière pour les "seniors". Je connais des hommes de 70 ans ou plus qui ne l'entendent _que_ dans ce sens-là.  (Ils ne manqueraient pas de faire des plaisanteries "politiquement incorrectes" si quelqu'un parlait de « petite gâterie » en leur présence. Même si certains croient que ce n'est plus de leur âge .... ! )


----------



## Esperluète

JClaudeK said:


> Ça dépend où tu situes la barrière pour les "seniors". Je connais des hommes de 70 ans ou plus qui ne l'entendent _que_ dans ce sens-là.  (Ils ne manqueraient pas de faire des plaisanteries "politiquement incorrectes" si quelqu'un parlait de « petite gâterie » en leur présence. Même si certains croient que ce n'est plus de leur âge .... ! )



Tout à fait. Je dirais même que la connotation sexuelle du terme est peut-être plus forte chez les seniors que chez les jeunes. Non que les seniors soient plus porté(e)s sur la chose mais c’est une expression qu'ils/elles ont entendu toute leur vie, au contraire des jeunes qui sont aussi dans la découverte de nombre de ces expressions pas forcément souvent employées par leurs pairs. Quand on est jeune, on découvre aussi beaucoup de choses, y compris des expressions ou des pans de langue (tout en employant bien sûr des expressions que les plus vieux ne connaissent pas ou n’emploient pas). Je me souviens par exemple que je n’avais jamais entendu « proposer la botte » (invitation au sexe) avant d'atteindre la trentaine et que j'ai appris cette expression via une chanson de Brassens ou Renaud je ne sais plus.



JClaudeK said:


> Même si certains croient que ce n'est plus de leur âge .... ! )



Avoir la libido en berne ne veut nullement dire qu’on a cessé d’y penser ...


----------



## JClaudeK

Esperluète said:


> Avoir la libido en berne ne veut nullement dire qu’on a cessé d’y penser ...


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai insinué. Par "certains", je voulais dire certains "jeunes" ....


----------



## Esperluète

Ah OK, vu que dans ton _post_ tu n'as mentionné que les "seniors" et les + de 70 ans et l'expression "_Même si certains croient que ce n'est plus de leur âge..." _


JClaudeK said:


> Ça dépend où tu situes la barrière pour les "seniors". Je connais des hommes de 70 ans ou plus qui ne l'entendent _que_ dans ce sens-là.  (Ils ne manqueraient pas de faire des plaisanteries "politiquement incorrectes" si quelqu'un parlait de « petite gâterie » en leur présence. Même si certains croient que ce n'est plus de leur âge .... ! )


 je pensais que tu ciblais les plus vieux quoi, les + de 70 ans. Enfin, peu importe, on se comprend.


----------



## Blougouz

Heu... je pensais aux « vieux séniors »... voire très très vieux...
Maintenant je dirais qu’entendrait « j’en envie d’une petite gâterie » comme: une sucrerie de la bouche d’une vieille dame, mais d’une petite pipe dans la bouche d’un vieux monsieur...quant à l’entendre de la bouche d’un jeune... surtout pas pour un ipad en tout cas!!!!...
Et vous diriez vraiment « treat » pour un ipad?!!! Pour un bijou? Une voiture?... 
Bon après c’est délicat à dénoncer vu que Blackthirteen n’est pas là pour préciser sa demande qui est bien floue depuis le départ dans les exemples en français. Par exemple on ne dit pas non plus se « payer une gâterie »! Ou alors peut-être le français de Blackthirteen est d’un pays fort éloigné de la France... ce qu’on ne sait pas non plus...


----------

